# What Keyring Do you Use?



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all,
What high-end keyrings/chains/lanyards do you use? I feel like changing this up a little.
For the past seven years, I have been using a bespoke handmade vegetable tanned long leather keyring with brass details.
It was made to order by a Japanese artisan called Tomo- His company, Physicist & Sons produces leather goods that are so well made.
Regards
Art


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Good question I would like to see some replies also. I use one supplied by a control valve manufacturer that has a mechanism to separate keys from main car key that mirrors a method used by there control valves and actuator bodies. Be surprised if many understand this post but hey ho.


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, no offense but use a split ring that cost about 50 cents. Can't imagine a "luxury" key ring. Sorry.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

A beer bottle opener.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

lawtaxi said:


> Well, no offense but use a split ring that cost about 50 cents. Can't imagine a "luxury" key ring. Sorry.


Would you suggest someone looking for their next watch to just stick to a $10 Casio?

This is about form and not raw function.

I do use a simple split ring, but if I really wanted an upgrade then the Handgray Knox split Titanium ring is where I would look.










https://www.handgrey.com/products/handgrey-knox-titanium-key-ring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

I ordered something like this from Alibaba for a client of mine. Nice quality price ok. For sure much lower then on that website.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

This, a snap hook from a boats rigging. Small neat and i can clip my keys for safety if needed.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mona666 said:


> I ordered something like this from Alibaba for a client of mine. Nice quality price ok. For sure much lower then on that website.


Good call. I checked AliExpress and they are only $1-$2 so it looks like I will have some upgrading to do.

I have also considered in the past a tritium tube holder. These are cool and I think are great application for 3D printing. You would need to source the tubes, but Shapeways has a lot of designs for Tritium Lanterns. https://www.shapeways.com/marketplace?type=product&q=Tritium+lantern










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

This is why I prefer to use. It's a Handgrey carabiner that I slide my belt through. Then I can just clip on and off my keys to it. The ring itself is an Exotac FreeKey. T makes it super easy to take keys and other smaller rings on and off. I used to use a KeyBar as well, but I'd often have to take keys on and off which was a huge pain.


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

That one also looks very nice. Nice way of using belt. So no keys in pockets.


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

wow. nice look. What about durability? And how you change bateries of the light?


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

mona666 said:


> That one also looks very nice. Nice way of using belt. So no keys in pockets.


That was the idea. I used to clip it to my belt loop, but then it dangled too much, moving the clip to my belt helped keep them from swinging around too much.

As for the light, it just unscrews and you can replace them. I think it cost like $7, so you could just replace the light itself.

The clip is durable enough, it's titanium. I'm sure if it got snagged on something badly it could snap, but I've never had any issues.


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

I found also this.. also looks nice. Maybe will buy it. (and test it)


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^

That looks like a nice one to try.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

mona666 said:


> I found also this.. also looks nice. Maybe will buy it. (and test it)
> View attachment 13851631


Do you have the link to that one? Seems like a similar setup to what I have, I like it!


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cop...a7-4ec2-8c07-515ea8522825&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

mona666 said:


> I found also this.. also looks nice. Maybe will buy it. (and test it)
> View attachment 13851631


Love how the o-ring has some engraved details

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the link! Seems like a decent price to give it a shot.


----------



## marcbull (Mar 20, 2018)

Black Leather Key Ring.


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice. This goes on belt or ?


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

I just realized I haven't had a key ring for about 5 years now. One fob for the car that I've never even used the secondary flip-out key for, garage door remote, prox card at work, and a couple of other entries that are IP device based. And at the same time I have an analog watch using springs and gears on my wrist. Go figure. 

They look nice though. Maybe one for the backup keyring I have that has only a house key and mailbox key on it....


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I match my key ring to my watch.


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

Lego Unikitty: The one on the right. Looking for the one on the left.


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Hammered titanium "Kraken"









note the "world's smallest" titanium bottle opener


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## MCHB (Nov 24, 2014)

...wait for it!









Only the classiest of carabiner's!


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Goyard keychain. Simple, doesn't bulge in pocket and can be hanged on the wrist when my hands are full

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

whineboy said:


> I match my key ring to my watch.
> 
> View attachment 13864701


I'm liking that- did it come with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

amg786 said:


> I'm liking that- did it come with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the key shaped stain in the wood. Great choice of spot for this particular picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

amg786 said:


> I'm liking that- did it come with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Like anything Damasko, it's well-engineered. Made of the same hardened steel - after 3 years, the body of the ring has not a single scratch.

Did not come with the watch, ran me around $85 extra :-( .


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Sporkboy said:


> I like the key shaped stain in the wood. Great choice of spot for this particular picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you noticed!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

whineboy said:


> Thanks! Like anything Damasko, it's well-engineered. Made of the same hardened steel - after 3 years, the body of the ring has not a single scratch.
> 
> Did not come with the watch, ran me around $85 extra :-( .


Certainly looks well made 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I prefer to keep things minimal with the keys I carry. The only one I carry in my pocket is the keyfob to whichever vehicle I am driving at the time.

My house key is on a keychain made by the Italian knife maker LionSteel. It has a bottle opener and glass breaker, but more importantly it's kubaton design allows me to carry it on the strap of my day-pack (an Oakley sling bag). I take this pack with me whenever I leave the house and it stays in my vehicle. I added one of those retractable cord key devices so that I can just extend the key to lock/unlock the door while keeping the pack on shoulder and the keychain in the strap. This way I never have to fumble for keys, I just grab the key from my shoulder, extend it out to unlock the door, and then let it retract back into my shoulder strap. I also added a small red LED light, because red doesn't dilate your pupils and preserves your natural low-light vision. Not high-end, but highly functional.


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

RESQUME: It can be used to cut seat belts and break car windows in case of an accident.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Both of my keyrings are on a pewter Welsh Dragon keychain.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Both of my keyrings are on a pewter Welsh Dragon keychain.
> 
> View attachment 13930547


Not to mention a key knife on this one. Are those any good? Do you use it?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> Not to mention a key knife on this one. Are those any good? Do you use it?


That key knife was one of the best things I've ever bought! They run less than $10 from on-line retailers and are perfect light use (boxes, etc.) They eventually come apart and never catch the attention of the TSA. Field Supply occasionally has them for about $10, they come in various colors, from mild to wild.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

riff raff said:


> That key knife was one of the best things I've ever bought! They run less than $10 from on-line retailers and are perfect light use (boxes, etc.) They eventually come apart and never catch the attention of the TSA. Field Supply occasionally has them for about $10, they come in various colors, from mild to wild.


Cool. I have seen many variants on the design, but I am guessing that the SOG version would be one of the better ones.

I am currently using a Niteize Doohikey for box opening duty.









It is the best keychain multi tool that I have found. I have even used the wrench on it.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

TIL there is such a thing as a luxury keyring.

I have the Niteize as well, very handy. That makes two openers because one bottle opener is not enough. I got that Anchor Steam opener at the brewery in San Francisco, but I barely remember buying it due to the very generous sampling room.


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)

Been using this forever. Easy to swap out car keys from on ride to the next.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

sandjunkie said:


> Been using this forever. Easy to swap out car keys from on ride to the next.
> View attachment 13960973


Less is more! Looks quite functional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Always a matching one, matching watch and car

View attachment 13961769


----------



## Animal Mother (Feb 29, 2012)

A firefly twin-glow tritium keyring.


----------



## Animal Mother (Feb 29, 2012)

riff raff said:


> Both of my keyrings are on a pewter Welsh Dragon keychain.
> 
> View attachment 13930547


Noswaith dda from Wales.


----------



## jake_2m (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm a keysmart guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

I just use the free one I got with my car purchase


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Site hiccup. Double post created.*


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I tried all the fancy stuff, wasted a ton of money. In the end, bought a brass shackle to clip onto a belt-loop for my car keyfob. Bought a clone of the Maxpedition belt keeper for my house keys. Though I do have a custom-made leather belt keeper coming in a couple of weeks. More traditional looking than the clone, and custom-made to fit a 2-inch wide belt. 

Besides keys, I have a USB rechargeable Nitecore Tube flashlight on the main keyring. Not promoting the company, they make garbage products that have repeatedly failed on me. But their Tube ironically seems quality-made. So for now it stays there. But typically I prefer having a Photon Freedom on my keyring. Just bomb-proof reliable. A tiny cash-stash that holds a single $20 bill for emergencies. And a flat oval black plastic whistle. No, I'm not worried about being sexually assaulted since I'm a large man. Whistles are excellent for signaling during an emergency and carry further than the human voice is capable of shouting. Plus, it's incredibly thin, incredibly light-weight, and takes up practically no room on my keyring. 

I'll never forget the story of a man who rolled his car off a cliff, got trapped, and shouted for help. But no one above on the road could hear his shouts. Not drivers, not joggers, nor bicyclists. He was eventually found, but in terrible, miserable shape many days later. Honestly, had he had a whistle on him; he would have been heard.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Was looking for something and found some old keychains. I used to find silverplate flatware at thrift stores and cut them into pieces for keychains.









This was the one that I carried for several years while traveling. Nice Art Deco feel and it had a cool airplane on it.

Also a Piece of Eight from Disneyland.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Light and wallet gone, but still use the Panerai logo and Panerai dial on simple rings

4 keys

DON

Admin Edit, reason: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Renaissance Reddy (Dec 22, 2012)

I had no idea there were cool keyring designs!


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

I usually carry my keys on an Atwood hangman along with a tritium lantern some lanyard beads and a few Starlingear pieces etc
View attachment 14216569


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## galvestonokie (May 26, 2007)

i use the one that came with my audi s5. since i'm retired, only need a house key and don't like big bulges in my pocket. like it's been said about Bond, don't like those things to break the line of my trousers.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My key ring is a solid silver Swiss Army knife gifted by my mother a number of years ago. Apart from house keys, it carries the key to an old Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 my father used to own. The sentimental value is enormous!

Admin Edit, reason: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## gunners123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow you guys have awesome keyrings! I just use my local sports team ha


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I received an Orbitkey as a stocking stuffer last Christmas and wasn't sold on the concept initially. Now I can't see using anything else. Low profile and no jangling around in the pocket. Very neat looking presentation overall. It came with a "key" multitool that has proven to be pretty useful, although I usually carry a pocketknife as well. The only drawback I can see: I don't think it can accommodate more than four or five keys.

As for the two brass doohickeys on the other end: the longer one is a medication vial and the shorter is a magnet that connects to my car fob.


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

amg786 said:


> Hi all,
> What high-end keyrings/chains/lanyards do you use? I feel like changing this up a little.
> For the past seven years, I have been using a bespoke handmade vegetable tanned long leather keyring with brass details.
> It was made to order by a Japanese artisan called Tomo- His company, Physicist & Sons produces leather goods that are so well made.
> ...


I like those titanium ones from Amazon, also Stuart & Lau provide one that is awesome. Check out Gallantry, they have some very nice options as well. Also, some leather companies do provide alternatives.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

We went to see Clapton and Winwood at MSG in 2008, bought this and had it in a curio cabinet. A few years ago, I thought, "what am I saving it for? ".


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i use my own.

made these 2 key holders.. i switch back and forth. just like watches .
cast in Silver, Brass, and Bronze.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I've used a safety pin as a key chain for the last 6 years on my work keys.








I've been thinking of getting something a bit more fancy lately, though.
I have a couple of ideas brewing...

I live in the countryside, so always leave the car keys in the ignition and I don't even have a key for the front door of my house.🙊
I only work 5 months out of the year, so most of the time I don't carry keys at all.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Tony A.H said:


> i use my own.
> 
> made these 2 key holders.. i switch back and forth. just like watches .
> cast in Silver, Brass, and Bronze.


These are incredible. Do you sell them or simply make cool stuff for yourself? I'm curious about the process you went through to make them.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

On a Weekend









On a weekday


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

nonfatproduct said:


> These are incredible. Do you sell them or simply make cool stuff for yourself? I'm curious about the process you went through to make them.


thank you.
TBH. i've never tried to sell my work. *for a simple reason*. i have to charge fair amount to money to make it worth it.
firstly. since i'm not a Jeweler, only a Hobbyist. i use simple tools to work with. it takes many hours to complete a piece. which means:* paying high price can't be justified for some.* so i never bother.
BTW. these are the only 2 key holders i've made. my main work is making chunky sterling silver Bracelets. and again only for my wearing pleasure.

Cheers


----------



## Canadian_Kyle (May 14, 2020)

I use a titanium carabiner and a little key ring with a bump in it. Makes it super easy to add/remove keys!









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I've had this Little Cleo fishing lure on my keys for over 30 years. A few years ago, I found the 2 way titanium screwdriver and titanium split ring on Grommet. Perfect combination. And the USB drive is the only one that I can find every time I need it.










Car key and motorcycle key are separate. Car key is too big. Motorcycle key is on a soft fob that doesn't scratch the bike.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------

